# i might suicide soon



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

just got reminded of my face and remebered the feelings that i was having month ago.

i feel utterly hopeless. there is no hope.









Rate me.


is meeting Gandy right choice?




looksmax.org





this is my face. its worse in motion.

i was coping again with lens distorted pictures and mirrors. 

I am so ashamed how dare could i even dreamed about getting that girl.

but i was happy, it might was the most happiest day i've ever had.

i will go to festival at october 25th, i promised my friends that i will go meet them there.

after that i might suicide, i am not attention whore, idk maybe i am, whatever. 

i will keep being here till the day so you dont have to worry though.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 30, 2019)

me too


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 30, 2019)

If all hope is lost, inject and get big OR bankmaxxx and escortmaxxx


----------



## Festrunk (Sep 30, 2019)

You mog me, buddy


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> If all hope is lost, inject and get big OR bankmaxxx and escortmaxxx


no, i wanna be desired by the one i would desire, nothing else means anything by now


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 30, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> no, i wanna be desired by the one i would desire, nothing else means anything by now


Where do you live? What country?


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> Where do you live? What country?


korea.. im burst now.. maybe this is temporary feeling i dont know.. bujt i really wanna commit sujicide.. i cant fucking handle this
im crying now really loud..


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 30, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> korea.. im burst now.. maybe this is temporary feeling i dont know.. bujt i really wanna commit sujicide.. i cant fucking handle this
> im crying now really loud..


Move to Europe tbh


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> Move to Europe tbh


its not because of where i live.. i can't handle how i look..
i can't just stand it..
its so repulsive i will never beloved i can never


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Sep 30, 2019)

Fuark I thought u was average white guy


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

Imperative said:


> Fuark I thought u was average white guy


i will hope it ii will hope it when i die i am gonna


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 30, 2019)

just esportsmaxx if ur in korea


----------



## Dude420 (Sep 30, 2019)

Go ER first


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> just esportsmaxx if ur in korea


no its not about fuck bro i always desired loving somene and i just can';t


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 30, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> no its not about fuck bro i always desired loving somene and i just can';t


just save up for surgery and lose weight in korea that shit is so common no one even looks down on it


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 30, 2019)

Just kpopmaxxxx jfl
Isn’t everyone getting plastic surgery in Korea anyway? What’s ur excuse?


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 30, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> just save up for surgery and lose weight in korea that shit is so common no one even looks down on it





littlesecret said:


> just save up for surgery and lose weight in korea that shit is so common no one even looks down on it


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Sep 30, 2019)

You look like bhunnah from lookism.net


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 30, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> Just kpopmaxxxx jfl
> Isn’t everyone getting plastic surgery in Korea anyway? What’s ur excuse?


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

thank you guys, now i finally am not afraid of suicide, i will feel good that night when im committing, i wil lhave good dream


----------



## StuffedFrog (Sep 30, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> just got reminded of my face and remebered the feelings that i was having month ago.
> 
> i feel utterly hopeless. there is no hope.
> 
> ...


remember to do a backflip when jumping


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 30, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Go ER first


what's er?


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

StuffedFrog said:


> remember to do a backflip when jumping


gonna buy nitrogen and breathe on it while sleeping.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 30, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> thank you guys, now i finally am not afraid of suicide, i will feel good that night when im committing, i wil lhave good dream


You’re not even trying you retard


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 30, 2019)

stfo op don't do such an act. you have a good personnality, just boost your mentality. life is not about women and you can get some anyway. don't be Silly !


----------



## StuffedFrog (Sep 30, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> gonna buy nitrogen and breathe on it while sleeping.


op could generally be seven but he lets it slip


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

streege said:


> stfo op don't do such an act. you have a good personnality, just boost your mentality. life is not about women and toi can get them. don't be Silly !


i cant handle it, i thought i could love one day, shit wasnt possible.
i tried to believe she didnt really hate me
i saw my face, itook it from the distance, i cant cope with it, i just 
bro how did i even dare think of beautiful, gorgeous, lovely girl like that could desire me bro
what a fucking subhuman retarded motherfucker am i
what a fucking loser am i
i feel so sorry for her


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Sep 30, 2019)

don't do it bro, too many great copes in this world


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

StuffedFrog said:


> op could generally be seven but he lets it slip


where do i fucking have a hope on my face?
where the fuick is it?
i can't fix it..
i cant 
i cant fix it bro i dont hjave money or anything. and i dont think is gonna be fixed with money


----------



## StuffedFrog (Sep 30, 2019)

orthodontic appliances with working out


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Sep 30, 2019)

Take a deep breath 

Now that you know it’s over for you just ldar for eternity or you could wageslave and escortcel for lifetime


----------



## Gosick (Sep 30, 2019)

Heroin od is the best way to go


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 30, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> i cant handle it, i thought i could love one day, shit wasnt possible.
> i tried to believe she didnt really hate me
> i saw my face, itook it from the distance, i cant cope with it, i just
> bro how did i even dare think of beautiful, gorgeous, lovely girl like that could desire me bro
> ...


just stfo : do you believe than the tall gay Alien ipd virginity stoler of one of the few 8 psl women, lima, stood a chance if we talk about psl ?

no never.
but life is not about maths, or full Logic. try and see. i've seen uglier pancake Korean than u getting laid with average+ white foids.


----------



## Ghostcel (Sep 30, 2019)

Bro don’t kys , you can be a special person for someone else


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

Ghostcel said:


> Bro don’t kys , you can be a special person for someone else


thats the only thing that ive desired and shit is not happeneing.. this was my last try, 


streege said:


> just stfo : do you believe than the tall gay Alien ipd virginity stoler of one of the few 8 psl women, lima, stood a chance if we talk about psl ?
> 
> no never.
> but life is not about maths, or full Logic. try and see. i've seen uglier pancake Korean than u getting laid with average+ white foids.


i thought it was not, but i just looked at my face, its not lovable.
even she only cares about personality, its not lovably face at all..


Gosick said:


> Heroin od is the best way to go


sorry i cant get it here.


----------



## jjm4765 (Sep 30, 2019)

dont kill yourself man, your not even bad looking. if you do something about your recessed chin you'll already look much better, imo you can definitely improve your looks from the point that your at now so theres no reason to give up.


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Sep 30, 2019)

I dont really know what to say, do drugs to at least feel happy temporarily and experience some bliss in this shitty life


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 30, 2019)

streege said:


> just stfo : do you believe than the tall gay Alien ipd virginity stoler of one of the few 8 psl women, lima, stood a chance if we talk about psl ?
> 
> no never.
> but life is not about maths, or full Logic. try and see. i've seen uglier pancake Korean than u getting laid with average+ white foids.


Actually this.





If this cyclop, can get one of the MOST beautiful women that ever walked this earth,.even though she:
A. PSL mogs him to Olympus and back.
B. She status mogs him. Super model with an alright basketball player.
C. Financially mog, 85mil.vs 8 mil.
Do you think it's truly over for you? @toolateforme .


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

jjm4765 said:


> dont kill yourself man, your not even bad looking. if you do something about your recessed chin you'll already look much better, imo you can definitely improve your looks from the point that your at now so theres no reason to give up.


my midface is significantly long compared to my lower third and its not reducable, even if i do double jaw my long droopy nose will still look like that. i will never look good.
even if i do double jaw it will take a lot of years to grind in low class job, it will take years. i will be not experiencing anything with my life for years.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 30, 2019)

eyes said:


> Actually this.
> View attachment 124842
> 
> If this cyclop, can get one of the MOST beautiful women that ever walked this earth,.even though she:
> ...


absolutely not


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> I dont really know what to say, do drugs to at least feel happy temporarily and experience some bliss in this shitty life


there is no drug allowed here.
im tired of waiting to go US to suicide. im just gonna commit here.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 30, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> there is no drug allowed here.
> im tired of waiting to go US to suicide. im just gonna commit here.


This is a site for looksmaxxing,


----------



## Prolapsed Anus (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Pillarman (Sep 30, 2019)

you need ogremaxing, you do have wide/big skull for it


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 30, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> you need ogremaxing, you do have wide/big skull for it


Agreed.
@toolateforme we both have big wide skulls, our options is to orge max.
(Well I can run Dom game as well, but I can also orge).


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 30, 2019)

Surgeries


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 30, 2019)

Bro don’t kill yourself 

Date Asian women


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 30, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Bro don’t kill yourself
> 
> Date Asian women



Surgeries


----------



## Age of Empires (Sep 30, 2019)

Suicide is an answer


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 30, 2019)

Don't you feel like coping with other things OP? like some hobby or whatever? There are people who are lower than you on the looks department and they find a way to cope, although they are bluepilled about it, this would require you to leave any contact with the blackpill, this wouldn't make you become unaware of it, but at least it wouldn't keep reinforcing this mentality every single day


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 30, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Don't you feel like coping with other things OP? like some hobby or whatever? There are people who are lower than you on the looks department and they find a way to cope, although they are bluepilled about it, this would require you to leave any contact with the blackpill, this wouldn't make you become unaware of it, but at least it wouldn't keep reinforcing this mentality every single day


I personally prefer, being aware of the truth and the blackpill, then live in a lie


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 30, 2019)

eyes said:


> I personally prefer, being aware of the truth and the blackpill, then live in a lie



I'm pretty sure the is some ancient greek philosophy about this. Oh, yes, there is, that shit about those guys in the cave. I mean, he obviously would still know what is true, the difference is that he wouldn't let the truth consume him. Staying on lookism for too long won't do you any good tbh, just get the information necessary to looksmax and make some autistic threads here and there for fun and then leave!


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 30, 2019)

if i was asian i would martialartsmax


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 30, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I'm pretty sure the is some ancient greek philosophy about this. Oh, yes, there is, that shit about those guys in the cave. I mean, he obviously would still know what is true, the difference is that he wouldn't let the truth consume him. Staying on lookism for too long won't do you any good tbh, just get the information necessary to looksmax and make some autistic threads here and there for fun and then leave!


Itz not because of blackpill, I literally find my face repulsive, how would females think. This site made me cope actually, to survive.


----------



## sadakiyo (Sep 30, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I'm pretty sure the is some ancient greek philosophy about this. Oh, yes, there is, that shit about those guys in the cave. I mean, he obviously would still know what is true, the difference is that he wouldn't let the truth consume him. Staying on lookism for too long won't do you any good tbh, just get the information necessary to looksmax and make some autistic threads here and there for fun and then leave!


Its the platon cave


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Mansnob (Sep 30, 2019)

Same. I'm at least a 5.5 but I look extremely young so ita inject t or over for me


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Sep 30, 2019)

you complain about being asian... in Korea...

I see no reason not to surgerymaxx.


----------



## crosshold (Sep 30, 2019)

do you have any money man? i have some surgery recommendations for you that can really help you a lot

for example, the first thing i would do if i were you would be double lid eye surgery. then get a chin wing


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Sep 30, 2019)

*HOLY FUARK AT THIS PATHETIC BITCH

WHICH GIRL WOULD WANT A CLOWN WITH NEGATIVE T LEVEL?!?!*

Fix your mentality bro and try to lookmax. No lie but you got Chang potential. Moneymax for roids and surgery and please fix that sissy pet attitude, my cortisol levels jumps everytime I read your posts


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 30, 2019)

you dont need anybody here to tell you how over it is buddy boyo. No amount of gaming, frauded NT interactions with friends and strangers is gonna make up for the blackpill that rots your skull. what else is there? a girlfriend, a house, a car, a job, a kid, vacations, hobbies, friends, aspirations, food, body.  this isn't 100 years ago where you could mog someone by having a bigger farm, its literally over for you if you are subhuman, stop coping, start roping.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Sep 30, 2019)

Bye bro, and i can understand when you say "it's not about fuck" fuck is a big fucking cope and joke, it's about you, and how you feel with himself and about being utterly shit genetic garbage 









GO ER BRO <3


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 30, 2019)

If you really wanted to suicidd you wouldnt create a thread or talk this shit with anyone for attention. You would simply do it.

In case you change your mind and indeed wants to kys, grab some money, go to some third shithole country, do drugs and fuck bitches for a few weeks before commiting.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 1, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> If you really wanted to suicidd you wouldnt create a thread or talk this shit with anyone for attention. You would simply do it.
> 
> In case you change your mind and indeed wants to kys, grab some money, go to some third shithole country, do drugs and fuck bitches for a few weeks before commiting.


Nah idc about that bullshit anymore


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 1, 2019)

if your not low bodyfat get fat lipo for harder bone structure


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 1, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> if your not low bodyfat get fat lipo for harder bone structure


my whole both jaw are recessed severely and i got long midface.
even i get double jaw i will still look like that from the side.
from pic taken far i look cyclop due to my extreme brachycephaly.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 1, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> my whole both jaw are recessed severely and i got long midface.
> even i get double jaw i will still look like that from the side.


souble jaw with ccw and modified lefort 3 it sucks but it is what it is

you can get a ltr and even maybe a ons but youll never be chad

are you really gonna kill yourself just because your not chad?


----------



## Ruby (Oct 1, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> my whole both jaw are recessed severely and i got long midface.
> even i get double jaw i will still look like that from the side.
> from pic taken far i look cyclop due to my extreme brachycephaly.


move out of korea you dont look too bad you can easily get a girlfriend if you try


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 1, 2019)

Ruby said:


> move out of korea you dont look too bad you can easily get a girlfriend if you try


i might try to get this italian girl, i wanna give my shot even i might fail.
i always wanted to move out yeah.


----------



## currymax (Oct 1, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> just got reminded of my face and remebered the feelings that i was having month ago.
> 
> i feel utterly hopeless. there is no hope.
> 
> ...


Where do you live?


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> Where do you live?


korea bro.


----------



## currymax (Oct 1, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> korea bro.


Jesus dude. You're ugly by American standards, but standard for Korean.

Calm down.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> Jesus dude. You're ugly by American standards, but standard for Korean.
> 
> Calm down.


there is no american standard. beauty is universal.
its just koreans are much more unattractive on average.


----------



## Scarface (Oct 1, 2019)

aight here's what you're gonna do.
you're going to buy a used piece of junk rwd nissan or mitsubishi eclipse for like 2k and a tacky 80s style jacket
you have nothing to lose, so drive like it too.
keep your seatbelt off if it makes you feel at peace. if you can't stand the sight of ur face in the rear view mirror, wear one of those surgical dust masks over your lower third. sunglasses at night bc why not.

and just go nuts, i mean make yourself a road hazard if you have to, whatever it takes to get better at driving.

u will honestly prolly not find girls this way, but you will find peace in driving at the limit, and quite possibly make some friends along the way. it may be cope yes but this is more or less what i did and it helped with lowinhibmaxxing which ultimately allowed me to ascend.

do you really want to be just a number on the suicide statistics for your country, just a single, insignificant person whose death could be chalked up to statistical error? i would hope not.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 1, 2019)

Scarface said:


> aight here's what you're gonna do.
> you're going to buy a used piece of junk rwd nissan or mitsubishi eclipse for like 2k and a tacky 80s style jacket
> you have nothing to lose, so drive like it too.
> keep your seatbelt off if it makes you feel at peace. if you can't stand the sight of ur face in the rear view mirror, wear one of those surgical dust masks over your lower third. sunglasses at night bc why not.
> ...


your last quote gets me a lot.
yeah, world doesnt care about dead man.
im now coping cuz i figured out that she was not ghosting, but i dont know if i could meet her again.
if i can meet her this saturday i will thank to god that i never believed in.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 1, 2019)

Surgeries u week fgt


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 1, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Surgeries u week fgt


fuck off


----------



## Framletgod (Oct 1, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Go ER first


>beeing mod

>saying go ER

hmm something is not right


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 1, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Nah idc about that bullshit anymore



then just kys jfl no need for a topic here


----------

